# 580G vs Chromapop



## Jfack

I love costa 580G lenses. Owned about 4 pairs now in green mirror. With that said, Ive been noticing smith has been gaining popularity. They've collabed with howler bros, and have been advertising a lot on the fishing channels. 
So, I was wanting to hear from someone on here who sight fishes redfish a lot, like me, and who has truly tried the 580 GLASS costas, and the smith chromapops (let me know what color too). Money not being a factor, or weight because I've never thought my costas were heavy. Just straight up which felt better for sighting out redfish.


----------



## Barbs_deep

Wore 580 costas for years, swore up and down I wouldn't switch even with a few pairs of Chromapops sitting on my counter. Decided to make the switch one day and I've never looked back. Love the definition that they offer and I seem to see shapes and depth a lot better than the Costas.

I would highly recommend grabbing a pair of Smiths.


----------



## BayStYat

I have 580G green also and was interested in the Chromapop . I will be reading this thread


----------



## yobata

Here is a thread that may also be helpful:

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/chromapop-brown-vs-bronze.37158/


----------



## Jfack

http://www.itinerantangler.com/blog/podcasts/2014/06/10/smith-chromapop-and-costa-580-technology/
If you check this site out its saying that chromapop is claiming to eliminate two areas of the wavelength spectrum, while costa is claiming eliminating the 580nm yellow area. Being this is all advertising it could be complete BS. Id like to hear from a few more on here who have put both to the test. And no yeti, costa, etc haters... just honest opinions lol. Im skeptical changing from glass to plastic because i just can't see it being as clear. I do like those howler brother collab smith lowdowns though. 

Also, are the brown chromapops see-through from the outside? Like theoretically could you get caught checking out other chicks at the beach by a girlfriend sitting in front of you...theoretically.


----------



## sickz284u

I have been wearing costa 580G for years and love them. I have a pair of Smith guides choice in chromopop on the way I ordered a few days ago. I was curious myself and will definitely post feedback once I get a chance to try them out.


----------



## SC_Hewes

I've had green 580Gs for years.... just got some chromapops on a discount through work. I will let you know what I think soon!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Also check out RCI, I've been very happy with them coming from years of Costa models 580g and 580p. RCI seemed to have very good optics for sight fishing and durable. I wear them everyday at the fire department and lots of fishing. Monster hole 2.0 is what I have currently.


----------



## BayStYat

sickz284u said:


> I have been wearing costa 580G for years and love them. I have a pair of Smith guides choice in chromopop on the way I ordered a few days ago. I was curious myself and will definitely post feedback once I get a chance to try them out.





SC_Hewes said:


> I've had green 580Gs for years.... just got some chromapops on a discount through work. I will let you know what I think soon!


yes please. I am a 580G believer, so I am interested in the your results


----------



## texasag07

I tried a set of smith polar chromatic lenses at the advise of a buddy that was in the optics industry for a bit. He said they were much better than the chroma pops.

I wore my costa's and new smiths one after the while actually watching fish move. At the end of two days I couldn't tell a difference between the two both very clear optics so I stayed with costa's.


----------



## Jfack

texasag07 said:


> I tried a set of smith polar chromatic lenses at the advise of a buddy that was in the optics industry for a bit. He said they were much better than the chroma pops.
> 
> I wore my costa's and new smiths one after the while actually watching fish move. At the end of two days I couldn't tell a difference between the two both very clear optics so I stayed with costa's.


I figured they'd be similar. 

This actually brings up a good point too, i feel people get these sunglasses going from costa to smith, or the other way, and don't compare them the same day in same conditions. Both are obviously top of the line, but comparing them based off what you remember then only bringing the new set out the next time isn't really a good comparison. for you guys with smiths on the way, id still like to hear your opinions, and if you can have both with you when you compare. It seems like I'm not missing out on anything so it looks like whatever frames between the two i like next ill try out so far. And another comparison issue is costa blue lenses then smith brown. More fair would be costa copper or the green mirror which is copper. Since those are both meant for inshore.


----------



## TylertheTrout2

I do a good amount of skinny water sight fishing here in SWFL...always loved my Costa 580G, the Jose model. Had to keep sending them back though due to the rubber on the frame delaminating. Finally after 3 times of sending them back I tried on a buddies Chroma-pops...really nice optic, almost bought a pair, then I fished a whole day with my Dads spare set of Maui Jim (Peahi model) in a bronze mirror lense....wow, haven't turned back. Bought a pair with the flat black frame and bronze mirror lense, I love these shades and they look badass!!!


----------



## Fsh_paintr

I used to have 2 pairs of costa 580G's and sold them both for a pair of Smiths. Now I have 3 pairs of Smiths (1 polychromic, 2 chroma pops) and I did do a side by side comparison ON THE WATER. The plastic smith lenses are just as clear as the costa glass. The quality of polarization of the two is also pretty much the same. I feel as if they were pretty much the same in terms of ability to see into the water, block out glare and shine off of the water as well. The difference for me was the color separation of the chroma pops. Being on the Texas upper coast we have a lot of mud and grass. And trying to see reds with the costas is a little harder than with the smiths. again, the polarization of the 2 is the same but it seems the costa amber lenses just tints everything more, well, amber. So looking for a cruising or crawling gold or copper red in brown grass and mud takes a little more work than with the chroma pops. The advantage of seeing a red several feet or even yards further away needs no explanation. It seems to me the smiths differentiates the colors a little better to make them more true even though they are brown tinted lenses as well. Thats where they talk about cutting out the 2 or 3 different wavelengths of light, supposedly where colors are near the same so theres less confusion and more separation of them as opposed to Costas that cut out the yellow (mainly for sun glare id guess). I feel as though those statements from both companies actually do that but I feel that right now, until Costa comes out with new tech, that smiths are for me and they do what they advertise. That was my take and ill be looking to get a 4th pair soon in some prescription Guides choice frames.


----------



## Jfack

Fsh_paintr said:


> I used to have 2 pairs of costa 580G's and sold them both for a pair of Smiths. Now I have 3 pairs of Smiths (1 polychromic, 2 chroma pops) and I did do a side by side comparison ON THE WATER. The plastic smith lenses are just as clear as the costa glass. The quality of polarization of the two is also pretty much the same. I feel as if they were pretty much the same in terms of ability to see into the water, block out glare and shine off of the water as well. The difference for me was the color separation of the chroma pops. Being on the Texas upper coast we have a lot of mud and grass. And trying to see reds with the costas is a little harder than with the smiths. again, the polarization of the 2 is the same but it seems the costa amber lenses just tints everything more, well, amber. So looking for a cruising or crawling gold or copper red in brown grass and mud takes a little more work than with the chroma pops. The advantage of seeing a red several feet or even yards further away needs no explanation. It seems to me the smiths differentiates the colors a little better to make them more true even though they are brown tinted lenses as well. Thats where they talk about cutting out the 2 or 3 different wavelengths of light, supposedly where colors are near the same so theres less confusion and more separation of them as opposed to Costas that cut out the yellow (mainly for sun glare id guess). I feel as though those statements from both companies actually do that but I feel that right now, until Costa comes out with new tech, that smiths are for me and they do what they advertise. That was my take and ill be looking to get a 4th pair soon in some prescription Guides choice frames.


Are the chroma pops better than the polychromic? I see they have new chromapop + polarized brown mirror now on the howler bros guides choice. Idk if the (+) makes a difference or not. It sounds to me like they're definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Backwater

Fsh_paintr said:


> I used to have 2 pairs of costa 580G's and sold them both for a pair of Smiths. Now I have 3 pairs of Smiths (1 polychromic, 2 chroma pops) and I did do a side by side comparison ON THE WATER. The plastic smith lenses are just as clear as the costa glass. The quality of polarization of the two is also pretty much the same. I feel as if they were pretty much the same in terms of ability to see into the water, block out glare and shine off of the water as well. The difference for me was the color separation of the chroma pops. Being on the Texas upper coast we have a lot of mud and grass. And trying to see reds with the costas is a little harder than with the smiths. again, the polarization of the 2 is the same but it seems the costa amber lenses just tints everything more, well, amber. So looking for a cruising or crawling gold or copper red in brown grass and mud takes a little more work than with the chroma pops. The advantage of seeing a red several feet or even yards further away needs no explanation. It seems to me the smiths differentiates the colors a little better to make them more true even though they are brown tinted lenses as well. Thats where they talk about cutting out the 2 or 3 different wavelengths of light, supposedly where colors are near the same so theres less confusion and more separation of them as opposed to Costas that cut out the yellow (mainly for sun glare id guess). I feel as though those statements from both companies actually do that but I feel that right now, until Costa comes out with new tech, that smiths are for me and they do what they advertise. That was my take and ill be looking to get a 4th pair soon in some prescription Guides choice frames.



Nice response! Welcome to Microskiff and come participate on the Fly Fishing forum here on this site.

I was wondering the same as Jason (Jfack) above. Chroma Pop, polychromatic, polar chromatic Techlite, glass, poly, polar chromic.... I'm getting a lil confused.

What would you say is Smith Optics' best for inshore fishing overall?


----------



## Fsh_paintr

Jfack said:


> Are the chroma pops better than the polychromic? I see they have new chromapop + polarized brown mirror now on the howler bros guides choice. Idk if the (+) makes a difference or not. It sounds to me like they're definitely worth checking out.


Honestly, I personally feel the polarchromics are on par with the 580g's in terms of performance except for the light sensitive tinting of the polarchromics sometimes making them more bright than you want. I prefer the chroma pops for all around use especially on brighter days, and the polarchromics for cloudy days or driving. Sorry if that's not any help. But generally for most fishing purposes I use my chroma pops.


----------



## floridascuba

don't think I will ever figure out sunglasses. When I was looking at trying smiths, I was told to go glass lens. I think it comes down to the individual. I took both to try them out side by side, but never did. Been thinking of getting the low light ignitors as well. I wish the SMITH guides were a little tighter fit.


----------



## yobata

I just bought a pair of Smiths Chromapop in the Frontman frame (matte black) and the bronze mirror lens. $209 at Strike Zone in Melbourne. I got the frontman frame because they fit my rather wide face lol and they stood up to the "shake test" (I shook my head around to see if they would slide down my nose like my Costa Blackfin 580G did, which required me to constantly press them back close to my face with index finger)

I have not been on the water yet, but they are were pleasing to my eyes while driving at 6pm today...

They came with a hard case and microfiber sleeve. The salesman also threw in a choice of bonus bluff or hat (I choose the hat)


----------



## Limp Shrimp

I've used 580G's for years and never had a problem. Then my last pair that only left the house to go fishing delaminated, so I bought a pair of Cromapops in the copper lens.. I've had them about a year now and I would say they are as good or better than the Costas.. I leave them in a hot car all day and were ever I'm done with em.. No delamination or any other problems yet..


----------



## scissorhands

floridascuba said:


> don't think I will ever figure out sunglasses. When I was looking at trying smiths, I was told to go glass lens. I think it comes down to the individual. I took both to try them out side by side, but never did. Been thinking of getting the low light ignitors as well. I wish the SMITH guides were a little tighter fit.


I have the lowlight ignitor lens, they work great in low light mornings and cloudy days. Also use the cromapop on a daily basis. I think the polarization is the best out there.


----------



## Megalops

I thought Smiths now came with glass??


----------



## yobata

Megalops said:


> I thought Smiths now came with glass??


I think some models do, but I did not see any in the Chromapop line with the glass lens.


----------



## paint it black

I used to use Costa's years ago, until I discovered the Maui Jim's High Transition lenses. Those quickly became my favorite, especially for bonefish and tarpon fishing, I swear it makes them glow in the water.

With that said, I have five pairs of smiths now. My everyday glasses I wear around are LowDown Chroma Pops, and Outliers. My technical glasses are Guides Choice Chroma Pop for clean water and bright days, Low light ignitors in the red lens for everglades dark water in the backcountry and coastal areas, low light ignitors yellow lens for trout fishing the streams with clear water and mountain biking trails. With that said, I have been using the LowDown Chroma Pops for fishing, too. 

So far I am loving these glasses. I have only been using them for a few months, but they are super lightweight, optics are good, and quality has held up so far.


----------



## ceejkay

ive been using chromapops for the last year and absolutely love them. i have the blue lenses and they have worked very well for south texas and south florida. i took a picture through the lense and one with out them. hope it helps
with out

looking through the glasses


----------



## sickz284u

Well here is my first update... I ordered the SMITH optics in Guides choice with chromopop lense and they came in friday. I won't get a chance to test them on the water until next weekend and I will update again afterwards but here are my first impressions. The glasses are extremely light in weight. While very similar in size to my Costa Permits they weigh much less. I like the stainless flex hinge they have on the legs. Very comfortable when you have a larger face they don't put pressure on the side of your head. I really like them so far and am very optimistic to try them out on the water during a fishing tournament next weekend. If the lense works out to be as nice or better than my Costa's ill be making the switch most likely.


----------



## Yamadog

For sight casting redfish I wear Costa harpoon frames in vermillion 400g glass. Good as it gets from my personal experience. Not worth a flip for anything off the water color of lense is too harsh.


----------



## Megalops

yobata said:


> I think some models do, but I did not see any in the Chromapop line with the glass lens.


Yeah, me neither..


----------



## Fsh_paintr

yobata said:


> I think some models do, but I did not see any in the Chromapop line with the glass lens.


In order to get chroma pop glass lenses, you have to get them in prescription. One of my pairs, the frontmans, are prescription and they obviously are glass but are chromapops. I don't know if any company who does prescription can do them in chromapops, but I got mine through salt city optics, they are right down the road from smiths headquarters so I think they have some sort of partnership to be able to do that.


----------



## Backwater

Fsh_paintr said:


> In order to get chroma pop glass lenses, you have to get them in prescription. One of my pairs, the frontmans, are prescription and they obviously are glass but are chromapops. I don't know if any company who does prescription can do them in chromapops, but I got mine through salt city optics, they are right down the road from smiths headquarters so I think they have some sort of partnership to be able to do that.


So how are they with the prescriptions other than lens like what you get in prescriptions from Costa?


----------



## sickz284u

Got to use my smith guides choice chromopop this past weekend. I love them. Much lighter in weight then my Costas and did really well contrasting colors.


----------



## barrell

Ive sold high end sunglasses for over fourty years and fish more then anybody I know. Ive always said glass lenses are the best. In January at a trade show the Smith rep gave me a pair of chroma pops. Ive been wearing them on and off and have to say they have the clarity of glass. So Im impressed so far but will they have the durability of glass? Im not willing to agree to that yet. I do like the light wheight of the plastic chroma pop lenses. For now Ill stick with glass as" the best". But Ill keep wearing the chroma pops and decide in the fall.
There are a lot more brands out there that make excellent lenses. Hobie has always offered the best glass for the money. But Flying fishermen glass lenses are the absolute best deal in the industry. Maui Jim is right up there with costa in the high end price range. The best deal in plastics has to be the Suncloud line from Smith. The best warranty in the industry is Smith/Suncloud. Whatever you decide to try never order a frame from a picture. Its critical the frames fit you just right. You need to go into a shop that carries all the major brands and have a experienced salesman help you get the perfect fit even if that frame isn't your favorite when looking in the mirror. Most people dont have a clue what frame actually fits their face.


----------



## coconutgroves

I've fished both for years and have owned Smith polarized glasses long before I upgraded to Costas. I got the Chromapops when they came out. Prior to that, I was wearing the 580p frames (glass is too heavy - you only need glass if you have a prescription).

Once I wore the Chromas I didn't turn back and use the 580s. To the untrained eye they look nearly identical, but to an inshore angler staring at sub 2' water all day long, there is a difference.

The Chromapops just have a bit more contrast than the 580s. Smith claims they can separate the color distortion, allowing for better color separation. If that is what does it, I am sold. Shadows stand out just a bit more. Colors pop just a bit more.

The best way I explained it to someone else was "Costa 580s knobs go to 10. Chromapops go to 11" - there is just one notch more in color and contrast.

I recently had to send my Smith Tenant Chromas back (no surprise here, both Costas and Smith have issues over time, they are well documented - Smith for lenses, Costas for frames). They upgraded me with the Guides Choice, which I got in mirrored bronze. The mirror brings out even more color.

I was in Belize over Christmas fishing with a life long native guide out of Placencia. He was surprised how good I could spot permit on the flats and asked what glasses I was wearing. He put on the glasses and was highly impressed. Now I have good eyes from time logged on the flats, but a little extra help in spotting those sickled tailed bastards goes a long way.... 

I'd go Chroma until Costa one ups them somehow. But be prepared to send both back with enough usage.


----------



## floridascuba

any difference between the plastic chromopops and the glass Teklites. Both are smith


----------



## permitchaser

I went to a store saw Maui Jims only $349. Man I don't know why I didn't just buy a box
I have LL Bean sunglasses about $49 polarized


----------



## coconutgroves

floridascuba said:


> any difference between the plastic chromopops and the glass Teklites. Both are smith


Brighter, vivid colors with more detail is what Smith claims. I believe this is true - all polarized lenses provided glare reduction, but color and contrast is what separates the great from the good.


----------



## floridascuba

coconutgroves said:


> Brighter, vivid colors with more detail is what Smith claims. I believe this is true - all polarized lenses provided glare reduction, but color and contrast is what separates the great from the good.


So Smith recommends their plastic lenses over their glass for glare reduction? 

All this sunglass talk had me order a pair of low light ignitors.


----------



## barrell

Prescriptions lenses are usually plastic rarely glass. Glass only feels heavy when the frame doesn't fit your face. Again never order a frame you haven't tried on with the help of someone who knows what to look for. If the frames hook behind your ears correctly and the bridge fits your nose you wont feel the wheight of the glass. I am amazed at the lack of knowledge of many salesmen. Im still a fan of glass until the chroma pops prove to me over time to be as durable.


----------



## ADicus

I've used 580G for as long as they've been around and have not had an opportunity to try the chromapop but sounds like i need to give them a try. I do however like the fact that if you have a problem with Costa you can send them in and half the time the repair at little or no cost! Has anyone had any experience with cromapop customer service yet?


----------



## floridascuba

I already have the same frames. When I ordered the guides on my first pair, I tried them on at a retailer first. Ordered another pair of guides directly from Smith.


----------



## barrell

As I mentioned in my first post. No one in the sunglass business has as good a warranty as Smith/Suncloud. They are lifetime even for accidental breakage they will send you a brand new pair. By the way I just sent back a Quantum Cabo 60 that was getting stiff and three days later a brand new reel arrived at my house. Three cheers for Quantum.


----------



## vantagefish

I sent a pair of chromapops back when the lenses delaminated after one season. They told me this was a known issue which had been addressed with the newer lenses. They shipped a brand new pair of guides choice as the touchstones I had are no longer available. Great service.


----------



## coconutgroves

floridascuba said:


> So Smith recommends their plastic lenses over their glass for glare reduction?


That's been the take for a while, but I think the newer technology has closed that gap. I can't tell much of a difference. I'd rather have a light pair I can wear all day in comfort over a heavier pair that reminds me they are on my face.



vantagefish said:


> I sent a pair of chromapops back when the lenses delaminated after one season. They told me this was a known issue which had been addressed with the newer lenses. They shipped a brand new pair of guides choice as the touchstones I had are no longer available. Great service.


Smith is notorious for delamination on their lenses. I've owned them for well over 20 years and have sent nearly every pair back. Doesn't mean they are sub par - they send out a new pair every time.

Costa lenses hold up much better, but their frames fall apart. Their use of rubber against metal, or other materials simply just do not hold up. They were good for a while on this and would replace for free, but my last pair ended up costing $40 and they were going to use to the same lenses! So I had to pay another $40 for a completely new pair. Sure, it is 1/3rd the price, but it ain't my fault the frames don't hold up.

It should be noted that I am a sunglass snob. Some people are watch people, but not me. I don't even own a watch. I buy shades. And I take care of them - carry soft cases everywhere and bring hard cases to protect them on fishing trips. So if something breaks down, it's workmanship and quality, not me being hard on them.


----------



## barrell

coconutgroves said:


> That's been the take for a while, but I think the newer technology has closed that gap. I can't tell much of a difference. I'd rather have a light pair I can wear all day in comfort over a heavier pair that reminds me they are on my face.
> 
> 
> Smith is notorious for delamination on their lenses. I've owned them for well over 20 years and have sent nearly every pair back. Doesn't mean they are sub par - they send out a new pair every time.
> 
> Costa lenses hold up much better, but their frames fall apart. Their use of rubber against metal, or other materials simply just do not hold up. They were good for a while on this and would replace for free, but my last pair ended up costing $40 and they were going to use to the same lenses! So I had to pay another $40 for a completely new pair. Sure, it is 1/3rd the price, but it ain't my fault the frames don't hold up.
> 
> It should be noted that I am a sunglass snob. Some people are watch people, but not me. I don't even own a watch. I buy shades. And I take care of them - carry soft cases everywhere and bring hard cases to protect them on fishing trips. So if something breaks down, it's workmanship and quality, not me being hard on them.


Delamination , although warrantied is usually caused by customer abuse. Overheating causes delamination. leaving glasses in a hot car especially on the dash board is the most common cause .Freezing weather also is not good for a laminated lenses. You wouldn't put your cell phone on the dashboard or in the freezer. Crushing glasses causes delamination. Smith is not known for delamination any more then any other company. Ive been a dealer for every major brand for 42 years. Costas frames don't fall apart. Customer abuse breaks frames. Right handers usually break the left hinge. Why does that happen?
Are there frame materials better then others , as far as abusive customers? yes there are. Those are the frame materials you should stick with until you decide to treat your sunglasses better .Pure nylon is what you want.


----------



## Jfack

So I tried on some smiths yesterday with my Costa 580gs in hand. So I think the brown mirrors look kind of cheesy, maybe I'm not used to a brown lense and it's just my opinion. I was looking at them from inside a store to outside and it was sunny. So this wasn't a perfect scenario but I did notice it seemed like costas dimmed everything more, the smiths lets a little more light in. the smiths were pretty crisp. 

So I did also notice they had a green mirror lens (smiths). Has anyone tried them? I was in a rush and didn't bother looking at them that well. In my quick opinion in a not ideal area, the smiths were possibly a tiny bit crisper. I'm thinking they honestly just let a little more of all light in and dim a little less. I kind of call bs on the cutting of two perfectly hazy areas of the light spectrum, not that I could tell but it's hard to believe marketing. So maybe that little extra light (all light) in is what is making it easier to see reds in certain situations. This is all not a good review since I was looking outside from inside a store. Either way, I'd like to grab some guides choices soon. Especially if they have those green mirror ones.


----------



## Bonecracker

Fished with Greg Moon in LA and he turned me on to the Smith's Guides Choice with the lowlight ignitor lens and they are the best glasses I have every used!! Best money I have spent in a while!


----------



## barrell

Brightness depends on how much visible light is being transmitted. Every lens is different but all the companies publish visible light transmission for each lens. Try the Hobie copper glass. It will blow your mind. They get their lenses from the same supplier of Costa lenses. Its what I wear most days. You really need a minimum of two pair. One for low light, sunrise, and overcast days and another for bright blue sky days.


----------



## Backwater

barrell said:


> Prescriptions lenses are usually plastic rarely glass. Glass only feels heavy when the frame doesn't fit your face. Again never order a frame you haven't tried on with the help of someone who knows what to look for. If the frames hook behind your ears correctly and the bridge fits your nose you wont feel the weight of the glass. I am amazed at the lack of knowledge of many salesmen. Im still a fan of glass until the chroma pops prove to me over time to be as durable.


That's true about fitting. My first Costas was about 20yrs ago. I was on a guide program with them and needed them for a photo shoot. They were glass (I believe 580's) and ordered them direct from Costa. They were heavy for sure and felt loose on my face. Day one, we caught some big reds on fly, including this big 28lb girl in Charlotte Harbor. 

I was a good lookin fishin stud back then! Ha!  LOL

That afternoon, we had on a tarpon that took us out into Boca Grande Pass and had her up near the boat. I looked over to get a good look at the fish below the boat and the glasses slid off my face and into the drink and watch it spin down like a helicopter blade into the deep (too many sharks to jump in after them). No warranty for that! 

A week later, I went out and bought them at a trade show. I decided on the 400 plasic lenses since they were lighter. The gal form fit them to my face and never had a problem slipping off my face again. I've been thru every type of croaky known to man and the only ones that work the best are custom ones I make. Anyways, I should have been one of their field testers. In my experience with Costas is the earlier versions would eventually determinate. The logos would always fall off. If I can find the lil emblem, I could glue them back with better glue. All the hinges would always corrode but not break. I had the frames delaminate. I've had a frame break at the nose cross bar. Had the nose piece come off. Had multiple lens fall out some due to the frame cracking and releasing pressure off the lense. You can find all the flaws and problems with any gear fishing hard over 200 days a year in the salt! But I don't fish that much these days working a civilian job. 

Every time I sent them back I felt as if I was being interrogated and have ALWAYS had to pay a fee of some kind. The lowest were I think $25-35 Average and complete replacements were $75. So their lifetime warranty is questionable.

Somehow I always seem to migrate back to Costas. But if the Smiths are what you guys say they are, then I'm willing to jump ship. I was about to pick up a pair of Saltbreak 580's (using my homemade croaky). But the Chromapops are looking appealing at this point from this thread.

Thanks guys for the in depth info!


----------



## Jfack

Backwater said:


> That's true about fitting. My first Costas was about 20yrs ago. I was on a guide program with them and needed them for a photo shoot. They were glass (I believe 580's) and ordered them direct from Costa. They were heavy for sure and felt loose on my face. Day one, we caught some big reds on fly, including this big 28lb girl in Charlotte Harbor.
> 
> I was a stud back then! Ha!
> 
> That afternoon, we had on a tarpon that took us out into Boca Grande Pass and had her up near the boat. I looked over to get a good look at the fish below the boat and the glasses slid off my face and into the drink and watch it spin down like a helicopter blade into the deep (too many sharks to jump in after them). No warranty for that!
> 
> A week later, I went out and bought them at a trade show. I decided on the 400 plasic lenses since they were lighter. The gal form fit them to my face and never had a problem slipping off my face again. I've been thru every type of croaky known to man and the only ones that work the best are custom ones I make. Anyways, I should have been one of their field testers. In my experience with Costas is the earlier versions would eventually determinate. The logos would always fall off. If I can find the lil emblem, I could glue them back with better glue. All the hinges would always corrode but not break. I had the frames delaminate. I've had a frame break at the nose cross bar. Had the nose piece come off. Had multiple lens fall out some due to the frame cracking and releasing pressure off the lense.
> 
> Everytime I sent them back I felt as if I was being interrigated and have ALWAYS had to pay a fee of some kind. The lowest were I think $25-35 Average and complete replacements were $75. So their lifetime warranty is questionable.
> 
> Somehow I always seem to migrate back to Costas. But if the Smiths are what you guys say they are, then I'm willing to jump ship. I was about to pick up a pair of Saltbreak 580's (using my homemade croaky). But the Chromapops are looking appealing at this point from this thread.
> 
> Thanks guys for the in depth info!


Ted, the guys over at compound board shop have smiths you can try on. Best part is they leave you alone! I hate when I get hounded trying on sunglasses. Ace hardware off lwr did that to me, couldn't even grab them from the case, I had to point to what I wanted to try on. And they have a decent selection of tying material while you're there.


----------



## barrell

If the salesman is knowledgeable its good to get advice. Ive seen so many people that want to try on a pair that I know from looking at their head and where their ears are located wont fit worth a dam. For some reason the really big headed guys think the tiny kids frames fit their heads perfect.


----------



## barrell

Frame finish deterioration is caused by bug sprays and sunscreens. If you are having problems with the finish try a different chemical on your face. OFF will actually melt and dissolve oil based paints.


----------



## GulfCoast

Bonecracker said:


> Fished with Greg Moon in LA and he turned me on to the Smith's Guides Choice with the lowlight ignitor lens and they are the best glasses I have every used!! Best money I have spent in a while!


the yellow lenses ? or the chromopop (peachy color lense) with low light ignitor ?


----------



## Backwater

Jfack said:


> Ted, the guys over at compound board shop have smiths you can try on. Best part is they leave you alone! I hate when I get hounded trying on sunglasses. Ace hardware off lwr did that to me, couldn't even grab them from the case, I had to point to what I wanted to try on. And they have a decent selection of tying material while you're there.


Yea Jason, I've been in that Ace HW before and I know what you mean, but they are not knowledgeable like what barrell is referring to. Barrell, you are right, but it's not fun getting hounded by attendants who don't know what their talking about and don't even wear them to begin with! Ha!


----------



## coconutgroves

barrell said:


> Delamination , although warrantied is usually caused by customer abuse. Overheating causes delamination. leaving glasses in a hot car especially on the dash board is the most common cause .Freezing weather also is not good for a laminated lenses. You wouldn't put your cell phone on the dashboard or in the freezer. Crushing glasses causes delamination. Smith is not known for delamination any more then any other company. Ive been a dealer for every major brand for 42 years. Costas frames don't fall apart. Customer abuse breaks frames. Right handers usually break the left hinge. Why does that happen?
> Are there frame materials better then others , as far as abusive customers? yes there are. Those are the frame materials you should stick with until you decide to treat your sunglasses better .Pure nylon is what you want.


Have to disagree with you here... not questioning your knowledge, but what I've seen first hand over 20 years of use tells a different story. I treat my Costa and Smiths *exactly* the same and never had a lamination issue with Costas, but have on *every* pair of Smith I've owned. That's a true A/B test with different results. My wife's Smiths did the exact same thing. My brothers did the exact same thing.

Same thing on Costas - every frame I've owned has had an issue. Again, I take care of my glasses - use soft cases all the time, hard cases when on the boat.

Yes, abuse causes issues, but this isn't abuse. I have pairs of glasses that are 20 years old I can still wear that I've never sent back from other makers. I am calling this for what it is - workmanship and quality issues. You may have never seen it, but that doesn't mean it isn't an issue.


----------



## barrell

coconutgroves said:


> Have to disagree with you here... not questioning your knowledge, but what I've seen first hand over 20 years of use tells a different story. I treat my Costa and Smiths *exactly* the same and never had a lamination issue with Costas, but have on *every* pair of Smith I've owned. That's a true A/B test with different results. My wife's Smiths did the exact same thing. My brothers did the exact same thing.
> 
> Same thing on Costas - every frame I've owned has had an issue. Again, I take care of my glasses - use soft cases all the time, hard cases when on the boat.
> 
> Yes, abuse causes issues, but this isn't abuse. I have pairs of glasses that are 20 years old I can still wear that I've never sent back from other makers. I am calling this for what it is - workmanship and quality issues. You may have never seen it, but that doesn't mean it isn't an issue.


True I haven't seen any problems with Smith delamination's in years . But I have seen a few through the years .Being a retailer Im the first one they are going to came back to and complain to. The only pair of mine that did that I had left on the dash board of my truck in some really hot weather.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Jfack said:


> I love costa 580G lenses. Owned about 4 pairs now in green mirror. With that said, Ive been noticing smith has been gaining popularity. They've collabed with howler bros, and have been advertising a lot on the fishing channels.
> So, I was wanting to hear from someone on here who sight fishes redfish a lot, like me, and who has truly tried the 580 GLASS costas, and the smith chromapops (let me know what color too). Money not being a factor, or weight because I've never thought my costas were heavy. Just straight up which felt better for sighting out redfish.





Fsh_paintr said:


> I used to have 2 pairs of costa 580G's and sold them both for a pair of Smiths. Now I have 3 pairs of Smiths (1 polychromic, 2 chroma pops) and I did do a side by side comparison ON THE WATER. The plastic smith lenses are just as clear as the costa glass. The quality of polarization of the two is also pretty much the same. I feel as if they were pretty much the same in terms of ability to see into the water, block out glare and shine off of the water as well. The difference for me was the color separation of the chroma pops. Being on the Texas upper coast we have a lot of mud and grass. And trying to see reds with the costas is a little harder than with the smiths. again, the polarization of the 2 is the same but it seems the costa amber lenses just tints everything more, well, amber. So looking for a cruising or crawling gold or copper red in brown grass and mud takes a little more work than with the chroma pops. The advantage of seeing a red several feet or even yards further away needs no explanation. It seems to me the smiths differentiates the colors a little better to make them more true even though they are brown tinted lenses as well. Thats where they talk about cutting out the 2 or 3 different wavelengths of light, supposedly where colors are near the same so theres less confusion and more separation of them as opposed to Costas that cut out the yellow (mainly for sun glare id guess). I feel as though those statements from both companies actually do that but I feel that right now, until Costa comes out with new tech, that smiths are for me and they do what they advertise. That was my take and ill be looking to get a 4th pair soon in some prescription Guides choice frames.



IM POSTING ON THIS OLD THREAD ON PURPOSE

Im trying to decide between Prescription Costa, or Smith... as well as lens colors
Id like to hear more


----------



## Fsh_paintr

SKIFFGUY said:


> IM POSTING ON THIS OLD THREAD ON PURPOSE
> 
> Im trying to decide between Prescription Costa, or Smith... as well as lens colors
> Id like to hear more


I've already had 2 pair of prescription Smith's and love them. I get mine from salt city optics as they are literally around the corner from smiths factory and send there prescription smith orders to the factory and smith will fill the order (only on sunglasses they haven't discontinued prescription lenses though). Once filled, they send them back to Salt city optics to ensure specs are correct and then the glasses are sent to me! Takes about a week at most. But if you order prescription chromapops from salt city optics, you will get actual chromapop GLASS lenses made by smith. So that is pretty cool. And I still stand by my statements you quoted above. So if you want glass chromapops, that's the way to get them.


----------



## Fsh_paintr

SKIFFGUY said:


> IM POSTING ON THIS OLD THREAD ON PURPOSE
> 
> Im trying to decide between Prescription Costa, or Smith... as well as lens colors
> Id like to hear more


As far as lens color, that dependent on your main style of fishing and where.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Fsh_paintr said:


> I've already had 2 pair of prescription Smith's and love them. I get mine from salt city optics as they are literally around the corner from smiths factory and send there prescription smith orders to the factory and smith will fill the order (only on sunglasses they haven't discontinued prescription lenses though). Once filled, they send them back to Salt city optics to ensure specs are correct and then the glasses are sent to me! Takes about a week at most. But if you order prescription chromapops from salt city optics, you will get actual chromapop GLASS lenses made by smith. So that is pretty cool. And I still stand by my statements you quoted above. So if you want glass chromapops, that's the way to get them.


Thanks... Im still up in air between Costa / Smith, but looking hard at Smith...and gotta look at Smith lends color options


----------



## WillW

SKIFFGUY said:


> Thanks... Im still up in air between Costa / Smith, but looking hard at Smith...and gotta look at Smith lends color options


Smith customer service & warranty process is better in my experience


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I have 3 pairs of costas and I'll buying Smith for my next pair. I like the costas but I've had to warranty too many times and it has typically taken a month and a half to two months to turn them around.


----------



## E-money

I fish with the 580g amber lens with green mirror and the smith chromapop ignitors. If the sun is out in full swing there is no beating the costas. I wear my costas 90% of the time. If it is overcast, the smiths seem to cut a little better. I haven't yet had to replace/fix anything on my costas, but it's only been a year and a half.


----------



## WillW

Costa always seem to charge no matter what the reason for warranty service (Maui too for that matter). I broke a pair of Smiths & told them that the break was my fault. Their response: "no problem, send them in, & we'll get another pair out to you." Free of charge. Haven't had to send any in since; hopefully it's still that easy.


----------



## pete_paschall

I have a pair of Costa 580G, Smith Chroma Pop, and RCI Mosquito Lagoon sunglasses on my skiff at all times. I have done many side by side by side comparisons in many different conditions, and have had several other people do the same.

I wear the RCI pair every time now. I don't know if it is the way they fit that blocks out the right amount of light, or what. But they are my go to sight fishing glasses - I can see more than I can with the other 2 pairs. I'm not bashing the Costas or Smiths, as they are really good and very comparable. But the RCI are worth considering. Several of my fishing buddies have switched to RCI after doing the comparison. I'm not affiliated with RCI, for the record. I just like 'em.

Pete


----------



## yobata

pete_paschall said:


> I have a pair of Costa 580G, Smith Chroma Pop, and RCI Mosquito Lagoon sunglasses on my skiff at all times. I have done many side by side by side comparisons in many different conditions, and have had several other people do the same.
> 
> I wear the RCI pair every time now. I don't know if it is the way they fit that blocks out the right amount of light, or what. But they are my go to sight fishing glasses - I can see more than I can with the other 2 pairs. I'm not bashing the Costas or Smiths, as they are really good and very comparable. But the RCI are worth considering. Several of my fishing buddies have switched to RCI after doing the comparison. I'm not affiliated with RCI, for the record. I just like 'em.
> 
> Pete


Does anyone know where the RCIs are made? Someone once told me that they are made in Brevard County (hence the names of their models: Mosquito Lagoon, Monster Hole, etc) but I have yet to confirm this.


----------



## pete_paschall

Not sure of the county, but they re made in Indialantic, FL. RCI stands for Right Coast Independent, which I guess refers to the right (or east) coast of Florida. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## K3anderson

coconutgroves said:


> That's been the take for a while, but I think the newer technology has closed that gap. I can't tell much of a difference. I'd rather have a light pair I can wear all day in comfort over a heavier pair that reminds me they are on my face.
> 
> 
> Smith is notorious for delamination on their lenses. I've owned them for well over 20 years and have sent nearly every pair back. Doesn't mean they are sub par - they send out a new pair every time.
> 
> Costa lenses hold up much better, but their frames fall apart. Their use of rubber against metal, or other materials simply just do not hold up. They were good for a while on this and would replace for free, but my last pair ended up costing $40 and they were going to use to the same lenses! So I had to pay another $40 for a completely new pair. Sure, it is 1/3rd the price, but it ain't my fault the frames don't hold up.
> 
> It should be noted that I am a sunglass snob. Some people are watch people, but not me. I don't even own a watch. I buy shades. And I take care of them - carry soft cases everywhere and bring hard cases to protect them on fishing trips. So if something breaks down, it's workmanship and quality, not me being hard on them.



The above is my exact experience. The costa 580g lenses are also slightly better in terms of visual but its negligible. On the other hand the Smith glass ingitors blow away the costa sunrise or whatever they call them low light. 

The problem with Costa is that the frames fall apart on them and if yours have rubber, it is going to fall off. THe quality of the frames is terrible. Im going with RCI's next as a lot of guys here have switched and said they compare with Costa lense but dont have the quality issues that we all have experienced in my area.


----------



## coconutgroves

Update on my Chromapops. As I mentioned earlier, every pair of Smith I have owned have went back because of lens issues. Well, my new Guides Choice CPs with the bronze mirror had to be sent back. The mirrored finish was wearing off. I clean all my glasses the same, including another pair of Smith blue polarized mirrored lenses. Those have not an issue with the lens, but I did have to send them back for the frames.

My guess is on the bronze finish is that I used micro fiber cloth to clean then and there was salt water, or salt from the air on the lens. That caused abrasion and wore the finish off. IMO, Smith should do a lot better job testing their lenses in the conditions they will be used. I got another pair and will rinse them with fresh water before cleaning them, but that is a bit of a hassle when you are on the boat all day long.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

One factor I hear and see a lot of people not taking into consideration is the fit of the frame on your face. If you have a pair of shades that allow more light in around the frame the polarization will not be maximized. I wear Costa Blackfin frames with 580G green mirror lenses and have yet to find a better combination for my face and for spotting fish on bright days. I am looking for a frame that fits the same with a lens that works well on cloudy days and early and late in the day when the green mirrors are too dark.


----------



## sotilloa1078

I wore Costa for a long time. Then switched to Smith for the Chromapop both the 580 and the Chromapop are great lenses. I am now back to Costas. Why you ask?..... well I personally got tired of having to send in my smiths in once a year for delaminating lenses. (I still own a couple smiths) Costa had changed the rubber on their frames to one that is MUCH more durable. Another main reason I switched, Costa cares about our states problems (Florida) they are on the front line showing support. They support many events that benefit our waters and are making a push to "kick plastic" which is another cool thing. I now usually bring 3-4 aluminum jugs that I wash every night, filled with water for my clients. And I use my 60oz Yeti for my personal water. Saves money and less garbage! I don't think you can go wrong with either. But I choose to support the brand that cares more.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Smackdaddy53 said:


> One factor I hear and see a lot of people not taking into consideration is the fit of the frame on your face. If you have a pair of shades that allow more light in around the frame the polarization will not be maximized. I wear Costa Blackfin frames with 580G green mirror lenses and have yet to find a better combination for my face and for spotting fish on bright days. I am looking for a frame that fits the same with a lens that works well on cloudy days and early and late in the day when the green mirrors are too dark.


Costa silver mirror and also sunrise silver mirror!


----------



## 994

sotilloa1078 said:


> I wore Costa for a long time. Then switched to Smith for the Chromapop both the 580 and the Chromapop are great lenses. I am now back to Costas. Why you ask?..... well I personally got tired of having to send in my smiths in once a year for delaminating lenses. (I still own a couple smiths) Costa had changed the rubber on their frames to one that is MUCH more durable. Another main reason I switched, Costa cares about our states problems (Florida) they are on the front line showing support. They support many events that benefit our waters and are making a push to "kick plastic" which is another cool thing. I now usually bring 3-4 aluminum jugs that I wash every night, filled with water for my clients. And I use my 60oz Yeti for my personal water. Saves money and less garbage! I don't think you can go wrong with either. But I choose to support the brand that cares more.


It's not only costa vs smith anymore. RCI glasses are made in Italy, founded in Florida, and are giving both a run for their money. I for one will be making the switch.


----------



## sotilloa1078

mosquitolaGOON said:


> It's not only costa vs smith anymore. RCI glasses are made in Italy, founded in Florida, and are giving both a run for their money. I for one will be making the switch.


I'm sure RCI has some good glasses. I'm happy with what I got. I can see fish from a ways out. Happy with my Costas.


----------

